# picture framing my flatscreen tv?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Most times those are hung on a bracket that tips forward at the top----Have you got any ideas?

Is perfectly flat against the wall O,K.?

Will cords and plugs clear the wall if you just hang it flat and don't use a bracket?


----------



## Yeti (May 11, 2007)

I'm going to get a mount that puts the tv as flat against the wall as possible. I'm thinking now that I can put a couple angle brackets on the wall and have a pocket in the back of the frame that will slide onto the angle brackets. This way I can just slide the frame straight off if I need to access the cables in back.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry===I thought the t.v. was the question----The easiest thing to hand the box/frame--is a long wood cleat---with a 45* bevel cut into the top---gap to the wall -pointed part out--
Then add a matching 45 beveled strip to the inside top of the box/frame--

That box will simply hang off the cleat--nice and tight and lift off easily.


----------



## teepee105 (Nov 20, 2011)

*tv cabinet*

There are many options for flat screen tv cabinets. you can google for images of ideas and show her to see what she has in mind. i have on around my 50 inch plasma and love it!! here are some ideas.


----------

